# toilet paper roll craft



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thread: what to do with toilet paper tubes? View Single Post 
#21 Today, 11:41 AM 
charliesbugs Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: Ohio -west central 
Posts: 631 

christmas ornaments and wreath. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A LONG time ago, I made a wreath and ornaments using t.p. rolls and wrapping paper rolls. the first thing to do is find see-thru colored paper-the kind that looks like stained glass, or for the wreath -shiny foil type.The ornaments usethe see-thru ,the wreath, the shiny foil. Flatten the rolls( lengthwise) and cut a 'slice' off about 1/2 inch thick. Squeeze & shape these into "leaves' ,"pears", and the "body" and wings" of a "bird" for the wreath. The wreath was in colors of green,blues,a gold. I might still have a picture of mine.If you're interested ,I'll search. Spray paint the slices black. Then dip the edge in glue and set on a piece of the foilf paper , or the stained glass see0thru type paper. Cut out around the slices and you will have the parts to glue together to make ornaments and the wreath. Hope you can 'picture' this from my "directions'. I think this came from Family Circle magazine back in the 70's. If anyone is interested in trying one of these , pm me. I don't have the directions, but hopefully, I can find a picture.FOUND ONE!!!!!!!










charliesbugs 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to charliesbugs 
Find all posts by charliesbugs 
Add charliesbugs to Your Buddy List


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That's made from toilet paper rolls? good heavens.....

What a great way to make an easter egg wreath, too....hmmmm......


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Go Ann!


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

I just stuff mine with hay for the rabbits to play with


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Silly question, where do you find those kind of TP rolls? The ones I have are just plain old cardboard.


----------

